# DNA - JUICE REVIEWS



## Hooked (4/5/19)

​*DNA – JAVA SHAKE*

Local

Purchased from: Vape King
Price: R180/75ml

*Flavour Description: *
a “sweet and creamy cappuccino milkshake”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 0mg (vendor error – 6mg was ordered online)

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *
The above description of the juice is absolutely correct – it does indeed taste exactly as I would expect a cappuccino milkshake to taste. The flavour is light and creamy and not overly sweet. 

The cappuccino flavour is mild and could perhaps be just a little stronger. For me, it’s not suitable as a wake-‘n-vape, but it’s a most enjoyable ADV. In fact, I’ve finished the 60ml bottle in just a few days – and I’m trying to squeeze the last drops out!

*Would I buy this juice again:* A resounding yes!!

*EDIT*: Changed bottle size from 60ml to 75ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wimmas (5/5/19)

@Hooked - I hope you do not mind me hijacking your review template. I thought to keep it the same with a few amendments and additions:
*




DNA – VANILLA MILKSHAKE*

Local

Purchased from: Vape King
Price: R180/75ml

*Flavour Description: *
a “thick Creamy and Delectable vanilla milkshake.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

Mod: iJoy Captain PD270
Atomizer: Augvape Intake Single Coil RTA
Coil: Wotofo Ni80 Fused Clapton 3*26/36 (0.2 ohm)
Cotton: Cotton Bacon Prime
Watts: 40W

*My comments: *
Tastes exactly as the flavour description. It is thick, creamy with a very creamy/malt like vanilla. It's also quite sweet. Been mixing quite a few vanilla milkshakes but never found an authentic one and most always has the pepper / artificial / weird taste. This is a winner for anyone who loves a vanilla vape.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

Thanks for the reviews @Hooked and @Wimmas 
And for creating the thread @Hooked 

Never heard of DNA juices - am learning. Nice to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

@Wimmas 

I don't mind your hijacking my review template in the least. " Imitation is the best form of flattery." 

You could even review the same juice which I, or someone else, has reviewed. It would be interesting to get another opinion!

I liked your review and I wish that I had bought the Vanilla . I absolutely love vanilla, but I was totally focused on the coffee.

This is why: 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reviews @Hooked and @Wimmas
> And for creating the thread @Hooked
> 
> Never heard of DNA juices - am learning. Nice to see



Neither had I @Silver! A new coffee is always exciting for me, but particularly so when it's an unknown (to me) brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/5/19)

I second the conclusions of both these reviews. 
Found all four their profiles to be very enjoyable especially the Cream Soda and Java shakes.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Wimmas (25/5/19)

*DNA – STRAWBZ SHAKE*

Local

Purchased from: Vape King
Price: R180/75ml

*Flavour Description: *
“Fall in love with this deliciously crafted combination of fresh sweet strawberries into a rich creamy milk for a delicious take on an old favorite strawberry milkshake..”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

Mod: iJoy Captain PD270
Atomizer: Augvape Intake Single Coil RTA
Coil: Wotofo Ni80 Fused Clapton 3*26/36 (0.2 ohm)
Cotton: Cotton Bacon Prime
Watts: 40W

*My comments: *
Tank was washed, new coil and wick before I tested. I used to be into DIY and on the first hit I tasted a lot of similarities from Wayne Walker's "Quik" recipe. It is not a 1:1 clone, but very similar - maybe Wayne's recipe was used as inspiration for this one. It is thick, creamy, sweet and does taste like a proper strawberry milkshake.

All and all a good juice for those looking for an authentic Strawberry Milkshake.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Probably not, but it's not because it's not good. I just prefer strawberry vapes like Jamslam, Jam Monster and Wurl'd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (25/5/19)

Thanks for the feedback @Wimmas 
Good insights


----------



## DysectorZA (23/10/19)

I recently got the Java Shake and I am very impressed with the flavour profile. Out of the 3 other coffee juices I've tried, DNA is the best.

I mainly got the 0mg nic one to mix with another coffee juice which was 3mg, as I found that the 3mg was just too harsh for me. And even though I got the 0mg DNA, by itself, it's still really impressive, as some 0mg juices I've tried just feel flat without the nic. I usually try stick to 2mg as my standard, but a lot of juices only start at 3mg.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (17/11/19)

This is quite simply the best Cream Soda shake I have ever vaped

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/19)

ShamZ said:


> This is quite simply the best Cream Soda shake I have ever vaped



I'll have to try this one @ShamZ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/19)

I tried the Milky Shake - supposedly a Milky Bar milkshake. Very disappointing. Almost no flavour. Such a pity.


----------



## Zer0_C00L (17/11/19)

Hooked said:


> I tried the Milky Shake - supposedly a Milky Bar milkshake. Very disappointing. Almost no flavour. Such a pity.
> View attachment 182965


Me too. Maybe my expectations were too high considering how spot on the other DNA flavour profiles are. Leaving it to steep a few weeks and try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (23/11/19)

Hooked said:


> I tried the Milky Shake - supposedly a Milky Bar milkshake. Very disappointing. Almost no flavour. Such a pity.
> View attachment 182965



Just shows one how subjective vaping is... I like the Milky in my Augvape Intake Single Coil. Probably the most authentic white chocolate juice I have ever vaped. Secret for me is to alternate between a strong fruity ice and bakery/dessert everyday - I cannot remember when last I had vapers tongue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (23/11/19)

Hooked said:


> I tried the Milky Shake - supposedly a Milky Bar milkshake. Very disappointing. Almost no flavour. Such a pity.
> View attachment 182965


I got alot of flavour, on a mystique tank

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

